# Correctional Officer Kristopher Moules



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Officer*
*Kristopher Moules*
Luzerne County Correctional Facility, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Monday, July 18, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 25

*Tour:* 10 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Assault

*Weapon:* Person

*Offender:* Deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Correctional Officer Kristopher Moules died after he and an inmate fell down an elevator shaft during a struggle inside of the Luzerne County Correctional Facility.

The inmate, who was in jail for failing to register as a sex offender, attacked Officer Moules. The two crashed through an elevator door and fell several floors to the bottom of the elevator shaft. Officer Moules was transported to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead. The inmate also died as a result of the fall.

Officer Moules had served with the Luzerne County Correctional Facility for 10 months.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Interim Warden James J. Larson
Luzerne County Correctional Facility
99 Water Street
Wilkes-Barre, PA 18711

Phone: (570) 829-7741


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

R. I. P. 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Losing people on the outside and the inside 

R.I.P.


----------

